# Japan messer shop.de



## Blen (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello
Looking for a petty.
Anyone any experience with japan-messer-shop.de?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 7, 2016)

It's a reputable and well known shop for japanese knives and stones here in germany. Pretty much everyone I know around here have bought a knife or a stone (in my case both...) from them. 
Mr. Horie (the owner) does also have quite a good knowledge regarding Jnats and gives some interesting insights... unfortunately they're quite difficult to reach via email sometimes... so mainly telephone.

But order and so on functions very well. Don't know if they ship international...

And they do have some nice knives :happy1:


----------



## Matus (Oct 7, 2016)

I have bought (and returned) one knife from them and it was all smooth. As Iggy says - email contact does not really work. I did not try to phone them. But they do have some interesting knives. I am just not too crazy about how they describe the stone hardness (no usable scale). If you like something they have than I think you do not need to hesitate.


----------



## Blen (Oct 7, 2016)

Iggy said:


> It's a reputable and well known shop for japanese knives and stones here in germany. Pretty much everyone I know around here have bought a knife or a stone (in my case both...) from them.
> Mr. Horie (the owner) does also have quite a good knowledge regarding Jnats and gives some interesting insights... unfortunately they're quite difficult to reach via email sometimes... so mainly telephone.
> 
> But order and so on functions very well. Don't know if they ship international...
> ...





Matus said:


> I have bought (and returned) one knife from them and it was all smooth. As Iggy says - email contact does not really work. I did not try to phone them. But they do have some interesting knives. I am just not too crazy about how they describe the stone hardness (no usable scale). If you like something they have than I think you do not need to hesitate.



Thank you both for the usefull info. 
Fyi they ship to Belgium for 10
Keep you posted once my first order done.
Cheers &#127867;


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2016)

Have bought from them without any problems.

Lars


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep, they're fine and well reputed, I bought at least two times from them and was satisfied, and they have OEM Takamuras for very good prices.


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 8, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Yep, they're fine and well reputed, I bought at least two times from them and was satisfied, and they have OEM Takamuras for very good prices.



Yes, I have one and theyre great. Theyre run under the name Asagao in case someone is interested.


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 9, 2016)

Hmmm, they indeed have some interesting stuff, but to be honest, after I never got any single answer on my emails (I tried to contact them at least 4 times, in perfect German), it discouraged me from any further attempts...I can understand that they are busy, but that's for instance Jon from JKI as well and he responds to emails anyway, if they are not able to do so, they should at least mention it on their website (and that they prefer phone calls)...


----------



## Blen (Oct 9, 2016)

Strange. Had a nice email conversation in English with Brigitte Horie last week.


----------



## berko (Oct 9, 2016)

sometimes they answer, but often they dont.


----------



## Matus (Oct 9, 2016)

I should add that they did answer fast when I was returning a knife, what I of course appreciated.


----------



## JaVa (Oct 9, 2016)

I've had nothing but good interaction with them. I always had my emails answered the same day.


----------



## Krassi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi!

best with jnats is to ask mr horie for his advice and what he has.. he has more stones than he has on display.. i got a sick suita from him and he rated 5 stones that he presented me including that suita with a maxim like 1-5 scale in hardness..

had nice hald hour telfone session with him.. he knows really a lot about sharpening and knives..
soo stones they have are nice .. especially when you are in the eu.


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, some of their naturals seem to be quite nice and for a good price, as compared to similar stones from other vendors, they might be the reason why they could get the last chance from me..And I would probably try a phone call this time...


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 11, 2016)

In which jnats are you interested?


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 12, 2016)

I looked mainly at their suitas, particularly the shiro suitas...They look like pretty similar to the suitas from the Maruoyama mine which Watanabe offers and which are according to him (but not only to him) great...


----------



## Blen (Oct 12, 2016)

They advised me an Ohira as finisher...


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, suitas, particulary Ohira suitas are the most frequently recommended finishers, I have just bought one great from JNS, but am still curious about some other naturals...


----------



## Blen (Oct 15, 2016)

Ordered past Sunday, delivered yesterday by DHL. Good email communication about advise on Jnats.


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmmm, I got them first the last chance with an email with some questions about their Shiro Suitas, I sent it on Thursday, so far "surprisingly" no response:-(...Will try to call them if no answer comes within the next few days, but am really not happy about that way of communication...


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 15, 2016)

Blen said:


> Ordered past Sunday, delivered yesterday by DHL. Good email communication about advise on Jnats.



What did you get?


----------



## Blen (Oct 16, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> What did you get?


A Keijiro Doi 16,5 cm Aogami Petty and good advise which stones to use. Pictures will follow soon.


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 25, 2016)

Just a short notice regarding the contact to them: As expected, I didn't get any answer to my email, so I called them today and spoke with Ms. Brigitte Horie, the wife of Mr. Hiroshi Horie, who is the owner of the shop...She was very kind and tried to help me with my questions regarding some natural stones (although the expert, concerning stones, is obviously her man who should be available on Saturdays morning, about between 9,30 and 11,00) and finally asked for my email adress and promised to ask her man and to write me some details about the stones I was interested in...I also asked about the problems with answering emails - she seemed to be a bit surprised, although she mentioned that they already had such a kind of problems, during the time when there are too many visitors on their website at the same time...Then, purportedly, some emails are getting lost...So, as it seems, its no intended ignoral, just some IT problems which they are not able to solve satisfactorily...


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Oct 25, 2016)

It`s a trustful shop.


----------



## Moooza (Jun 15, 2017)

I wish they shipped to Australia...


----------



## Blen (Jun 16, 2017)

Krakorak said:


> Hmmm, I got them first the last chance with an email with some questions about their Shiro Suitas, I sent it on Thursday, so far "surprisingly" no response:-(...Will try to call them if no answer comes within the next few days, but am really not happy about that way of communication...


Email communication is not always top. Best to call Ms. Horie. Ordered already twice with no hassle...


----------



## Krakorak (Jun 16, 2017)

Blen said:


> Email communication is not always top. Best to call Ms. Horie. Ordered already twice with no hassle...



Once I have called them and spoke with Mrs. Horie, it was a pleasant talk, on the other hand she didn't know that what I wanted to know (some specific info about natural stones), but promised to let me know on my email which I spelled, but I never got any message from them...Maybe she noticed it wrongly, who knows, but after this experience I decided to go a different way and started to talk about stones with Shinichi Watanabe who ever answers within a day...and have already 2 naturals from him and another one and his great AI 1000 are on the way currently...Anyway, its really a pity that the communication with this German shop is so difficult, they have some interesting stock...


----------



## Blen (Jun 16, 2017)

Krakorak said:


> Once I have called them and spoke with Mrs. Horie, it was a pleasant talk, on the other hand she didn't know that what I wanted to know (some specific info about natural stones), but promised to let me know on my email which I spelled, but I never got any message from them...Maybe she noticed it wrongly, who knows, but after this experience I decided to go a different way and started to talk about stones with Shinichi Watanabe who ever answers within a day...and have already 2 naturals from him and another one and his great AI 1000 are on the way currently...Anyway, its really a pity that the communication with this German shop is so difficult, they have some interesting stock...


True, English commmunication with shops in Europe can be an hassle. Communication with Watanabe is top! Quick and good English and great knowledge...


----------



## Krassi (Jun 16, 2017)

Yep really that communication is not so easy with Mr Horie.. I got my first jnat from him and he told me "this is better than recent ohira renge suita" .. well wow he was not wrong ..it is i think a nakayama suita (this is no way a Maruyma) but well since i got a vintage super god kaiser 3000 ohira renge suita its ok.. 

he has excellent prices if you are from EU.. really you wonts find quality like his for this price.. and mostly fullsize stuff.


i also had a 30 minutes phonecall with him before i bought the stone .. and WOW he has hyper good knowledge about stone an knife business .. scary good knowledge..
So allways ask for stuff he has that is not listed in the shop!!! the stone i got from him was from his private collection and spot on.. one of the most beautiful suitas i have ever seen. 
( Nr 3 from the left http://i.imgur.com/pR3uhjW.jpg)

So he also has a great collection of Kejiro Doi knifes and other very cool stock.
really one of the best shops in europe!


----------



## natto (Jun 17, 2017)

To me it's easy, I can call him. Bad luck to non natives? No, it's only the decision where to buy. Support your local vendors and craftsmen! Looking for the best deal moves the income to global players. we all know what happens to great craftsmen or vendors who are great in their department but gamble their income with service and other subtleties.

I like Japan for one reason. These crazy people pay craftsmen for Tosa stuff, simple tools, they buy sickles, saws and knives from locals. That's why we can buy great Japanese stuff. Because they have saved something from the pyramid of many basic craftsmen up to some masters. I love Tosa region and knives that for! Please don't forget your locals.

And I took the topic the wrong way again. Hi Dave, would you mind to rename me to Kraut?

Back on topic: I have only bought once from him after a call, but this shop might be a good source if you can manage communication.


----------



## mqphoto (Jun 19, 2017)

Can he speak English? No email back so.


----------



## Moooza (Jun 19, 2017)

I got an email back - they can ship to Australia. Brilliant.


----------



## Matus (Jun 20, 2017)

They seem to reply to eamails that concern sales, shipping or returns (I returned a Wakui once). But I never got an answer when I had a specific question about the product. Oh, and I was asking in German. I see them as a solid vendor, but the lack of communicatin (and not particularly helpful descriptions) have put me off most of the time.


----------



## miggus (Jun 20, 2017)

It seems that I have been more lucky. I did ask them questions twice, and always got swift replies. And this despite the fact that I didn't actually buy anything from them yet.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 20, 2017)

I purchased from them few times: perfect service and fast.
I called them once for a question. Very nice contact and professional answer.


----------



## Krakorak (Jun 20, 2017)

If you look at my post Nr. 23, you will see what the reason for such a strange difference in their reactivity might be...probably some emails get lost...


----------



## mqphoto (Jun 20, 2017)

So no one knows if they can speak English?


----------



## JaVa (Jun 20, 2017)

They can.


----------



## Krassi (Jun 20, 2017)

Of course they can! Was that really a guess for someone who is having an international shop with exceptional unique stuff?? He is native japanese living in germany.. so speaking english is obvious. 
Really not speaking english in germany is a lack of everything. we dondt life in barns  Ok some people dondt speak english that good..but they dondt have a webshop
Sorry for that but this was a really meeeeehhh question.


----------



## mqphoto (Jun 21, 2017)

Well I called twice and there was a lady who answered me and she couldn't speak English at all. I will try again for hope that HE will answer.


----------



## Moooza (Jun 21, 2017)

My email was from Brigitte who seems to speak English perfectly.


----------



## Matus (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess I need to give them one more chance  They definitely do have some cool stuff.


----------



## Moooza (Jul 19, 2017)

My order arrived. I really liked dealing with these guys. And the 30cm mirror finished Keijiro Doi takohiki is breath-taking.


----------



## Krakorak (Jul 19, 2017)

Moooza said:


> My order arrived. I really liked dealing with these guys. And the 30cm mirror finished Keijiro Doi takohiki is breath-taking.



As I see on their website, yours is exactly that one which I have been admiring for a long time, congratulations! If you could post a few more pictures of it than they have on their website, it would be much appreciated!


----------

